# Sulcata and Leopard outdoor pen please post pics



## matt581 (May 25, 2012)

Can you guys please post pics of your outdoor pen for a good size sulcata or leopard 


thanks


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2012)

we have.. I wish there was an easier way to locate pics..


----------



## matt581 (May 25, 2012)

Me too cause I would love to see it


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

Are we talking adults? juveniles? babies?


----------



## matt581 (May 26, 2012)

Adults would be great


----------



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2012)

Here " blast from the past" outdoor setup for the sullies'



















The CAT thinks its pretty nice in there too! 




Happy building~ 

JD~


----------



## acrantophis (May 26, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Here " blast from the past" outdoor setup for the sullies'
> 
> The CAT thinks its pretty nice in there too!
> 
> ...



Very creative! Is that taro?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2012)

acrantophis said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Here " blast from the past" outdoor setup for the sullies'
> ...



yes and canna ... both are mild toxic to tortoises, pictures were taken at various stages of building,....eventually the garden and pond area to the right were blocked off using natural tree stumps....as well as the garden to the North. 
Speaking of taro....ever seen black taro before? .....it' simply incredible ... maybe I'll take a couple of shots of some if anyone would like to view it .


----------



## matt581 (May 26, 2012)

that looks so good nice looking sulcata also hes real big lol


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 26, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Here " blast from the past" outdoor setup for the sullies'
> 
> The CAT thinks its pretty nice in there too!
> 
> ...



Love the pic with the kitty! Is this you backyard? It looks great!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Here " blast from the past" outdoor setup for the sullies'
> ...



Old set up ......

Here is one section of the new place for the Rf's and Cherries


----------



## matt581 (May 26, 2012)

amazingggggg looks so nice how much time did all that take?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2012)

actually the bulk just a couple of days .... and of course the everyday tinkering ...( part of why I enjoy the hobby) ....


----------



## matt581 (May 26, 2012)

It looks good how many tortoises do u have at your house?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2012)

matt581 said:


> It looks good how many tortoises do u have at your house?



" Just a few .....


----------



## matt581 (May 27, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> matt581 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks good how many tortoises do u have at your house?
> ...





cool looks all nice they are lucky to have something like that!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 14, 2012)

Those are awesome setups. I would like to do something cool like that and I have never seen black taro but would love to view pics.


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok Matt581....my husband is still working on building the pen for two Sulcata's we were recently blessed with...they should be here by this weekend!!! It's a work in progress but I think it's turning out pretty good!!!


----------



## Masin (Aug 14, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Here " blast from the past" outdoor setup for the sullies'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I live in your yard?! Look how pretty your grass is!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------

